# Shapeshifter et theme VISTA ????



## vampire1976 (23 Novembre 2005)

Heu premièrement, shapeshifter fonctionnait très bien il y a quelques semaines, j'ai supprimé ce soft du panneau préférence pour ensuite le réinstaller dans la même version (la dernière) et là quand j'applique un theme plus rien ne change, mon Tiger reste Tiger ...

Deuxièmement existe t'il un theme VISTA ? En effet j'apprécie quand même l'esthétisme de Vista, après je préfère de loin OS X mais coté esthétisme j'aimerais savoir si ça existe ...

Merci beaucoup ...


----------



## AuGie (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour Shapeshifter, je te conseille de le desinstaller completement ( une recherche spotlight ), vire tout et reinstall le.

Ensuite pour un theme vista, il en existe un, je te met le lien : http://www.guikit.com/?p=283


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Novembre 2005)

Oui mais bon heu j'ai plus shapeshifter... Donc il existe aucun "kit" de custom hormis les themes de shapeshifter... ? :hein: 

Je trouve que OS X est bien moins personnalisable que XP en fin de compte... J'ai installé le theme Vista sur l'XP émulé que j'ai et cela modifie vraiment l'interface (pas les bugs c'est sur lol), par contre aucun kit sur mac qui modifie les emplacements etc etc... et l'esthétisme en fait ...

Cela viens de quoi ? Du fait que personne veut ou sais faire un kit entier modifiant vraiment les emplacements et l'interface de OS X ? Car à ce niveau on se dit que XP est plus "ouvert" à la retouche graphique non ?

Est-ce OS X qui ne permet pas de telles modifications ?:mouais:


----------



## ultra' (24 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux absolument tout remplacer lorsque tu crées un thème sur mac SAUF l'emplacement des éléments.

Windows n'est pas + ouvert et modifiable, il l'est autant que Tiger (ou panther).

C'est simplement qu'il n'y a pas de créateurs de thèmes qui ont eu l'envie de reproduire l'interface windows sur Mac, et ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée non plus je l'avoue


----------



## geoffrey (24 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi customiser quelque chose qui est déjà beau et fonctionnel ? Quand tu achete une porsche, tu vas pas la tuner, ta 206 rallye, si...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi customiser quelque chose qui est déjà beau et fonctionnel ? Quand tu achete une porsche, tu vas pas la tuner, ta 206 rallye, si...



Tous les goûts sont dans la nature  
Personnellement, je ne suis pas du tout fan de tunning, mais j'apprécie des beaux fonds d'écran ou des icônes designés par des graphistes talentueux sur mon Mac


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Novembre 2005)

J'apprécie l'interface de Vista, sans pour autant vouloir aller sur Cista a sa sortie je préfère de loin le mac et son utilisation, mais esthétiquement j'aime les packages Vista... Dommage que ça n'existe pas sur mac encore...


----------



## AuGie (24 Novembre 2005)

Je comprend pas, t'as essaye le theme que je t'ai donné plus haut ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2005)

non car shapeshifter marche plus même en désinstallant entièrement le soft... et ça change pas l'emplacement des elements de fenètres...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon maintenant que j'ai shapeshifter en entier et payé, cela marche, mais le theme Aero est pas tout a fait comme sur Windows, je regrète qu'il n'y ait pas des pack qui modifie entièrement l'interface et les emplacements des éléments esthétique du système...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Décembre 2005)

Je suis en train de préparer une collection d'icones Vista... Car les icones vista sont pour la plupart payantes, donc je m'y colle... si ça intéresse certain(e)s...


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Décembre 2005)

Heu .... j'ai du mal avec themeparck, .... Est-ce qu'il serait possible de demander si quelqu'un qui s'y connaîs de faire un theme sur "commande" ?:rose:


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Décembre 2005)

exemple, j'ai pas terminé :

http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=icones9vu.jpg


----------



## arno1x (18 Décembre 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant que j'ai shapeshifter en entier et payé, cela marche, mais le theme Aero est pas tout a fait comme sur Windows, je regrète qu'il n'y ait pas des pack qui modifie entièrement l'interface et les emplacements des éléments esthétique du système...



Salut

d'autant plus que j'avais installé le thème Ruler Aero qui me plaisait beaucoup mais hélas le skin iTunes était mal fini, ça bavait de partout, une barre noire épaisse barrait la fenêtre ce qui fait, qu'hélas, je n'emploie plus ce thème.

@+
Arno


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Décembre 2005)

Oui j'ai essayé et bof bof ...


----------

